

Show HN: SiteCondor - on-page SEO and website QA tool - juddlyon
https://www.sitecondor.com/

======
aelaguiz
Used it out a few weeks ago on our beta landing page, very cool. It was fast
and easy to use. I will be using this on our website updates going forward!

